

Talk on Online Billing Challenges. (Recurly and Pivotal Labs) - elviejo
http://pivotallabs.com/talks/88-demystifying-online-billing
This talk is the best summary I've seen on the challenges that site has when doing online billing
======
elviejo
This talk is the best summary on the problems and challenges that website has
when doing online billing.

